# Kestrel Evoke - good buy?



## boneycat (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok, I've been lurking around long enough to know that just the very mention of BD evokes (no pun intended) extreme feelings both good and bad. I'm too new to the sport to have a bias one way or the other. With that said, BD has the Kestrel Evoke for $1795 which seems like a great deal for this newbie. I want a nice bike that I can grow into and this one is priced higher then I would like to spend, but it seems like such a great deal that I cannot pass it up. So my newbie question is: is this a good buy? I've noticed other websites have the exact bike for hundreds more. BD also has included better rims and hubs (Richey WCS) then the other companies selling the Evoke. Thanks for any and all advice. I'm looking forward in joining this elite community!


----------



## boneycat (Jun 17, 2008)

I ended up getting a talon sl instead. I'll let you guys know how I like it. Thanks for all of the input


----------



## BluRooster (Sep 11, 2006)

I've only ridden a kestrel on a test ride, but I have a set of their bars and really like them. Congrats on your purchase. Blew the original budget...

What color?


----------



## boneycat (Jun 17, 2008)

It's black and red. I really like the color scheme. It's pretty light coming in at 18.5lbs. Haven't had a chance to take it for a long ride yet. After the weekend I'll be able to log some miles on it.


----------



## boneycat (Jun 17, 2008)

Just thought I'd throw up a pick of my Kestrel Talon SL. Looking forward to getting some good rides in. Any other Kestrel owners out there?


----------



## skilldunker2381 (Sep 2, 2006)

thats a beautiful bike, let me tell you i have an oldie 200ems kestrel and i will say is outdated compared to the new bikes but oh man i love that bike even though i dont ride it everyday. But if you the bike its pretty much new. I really like kestrel, they make great quality frames


----------



## collarboneclub (Aug 22, 2006)

been a great frame (Talon not SL) but in the lousy weather of the PNW the rear derailleur cable & housing needs to be cleaned every few weeks in the winter. the roadspray runs down the seattube and the cable is located at the very bottom of the BB shell. i tried putting a deflector shield on the junction of the seattube and the seatmast with limited success. i heard from the Kestrel rep that they redesigned it for 2008 but as they are fairly uncommon around here i have not seen one for real


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Congrats Boneycat! Beautiful looking ride!!*

I have a 2006 or 2007 Talon (non SL). I don't really know the year as I bought it in April 2007 but I think it was a 2006 model- red and black but different than yours - because I got it from Sierra Trading Post and they usually but not always carry last year's clearance bikes. Anyhow, I gotta say my Talon is a pretty sweet ride but unfortunately it is a tad bit too long for me in the toptube so I don't ride it as often as my other bike. I bought the Medium and it has a 55.6 or 56 cm ETT depending on which website you want to believe. I just got measured and fitted for a custom bike and it turns out that I need a 54.5 to 55 cm ETT for best fit. The Talon feels faster than my Colnago and Fondriest on the flats but definitely slower up the big hills. Inclines of up to moderate grade, and my Talon feels just as fast as my other 2 bikes but when the hill turns steep like about 12% or higher, forget about it. I am standing on the pedals where on my other bikes I am still able to stay seated and grind it up the hill. 

Besides the performance, the Talon looks so sleek and fast. It really is a pretty bike.

Ride ON!!!

TJ


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

How do you like your Talon? How smooth is the ride?


----------

